# estimated time to frame a basement



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Have you considered HVAC, electrical, etc. Time for inspections?

The 'pipes' in the ceiling require bulkhead installation. Time for mud drying ?
Installation of framing and insulation among other things?

Yep, a weekend job


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

denemante said:


> Hey all - I know this could vary greatly. Say you've got a 15x25 foot unfinished basement room that's a big rectangle. All ducts/pipes, etc are high up, so an 8-foot straight ceiling is the plan. 1/2 of the area is full-height cement walls, so they'd need framing in front of them. The other 1/2 of the area is already studded.
> 
> So generally, if you're very handy AND you've got someone with you who has finished 8 basements before - how long might the framing job take?
> 
> Assuming all materials are there and ready, I don't know if we could do it in a weekend - or if it will take 5 weekends.


 
That all depends on who’s doing the framing.

Ask your help that’s finished 8 basements before, he should know.

Any 1 skilled framer could do it in a weekend assuming it’s just framing walls.

How long it will take you and 8 basements is anybody’s guess.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a friend who would bid his jobs based on how many 24's of beer he needed to complete them.

Contractors keep track of the quantities on jobs, like lineal feet of 8ft walls, and their hours to complete. 
After doing enough of them, they get to know how many man hours it will take.

Hand nailling or spiker? Insulated already? Material on-site already?
All of these things take time and will affect your schedule.

Should be able to frame that up in a weekend or a week of evenings.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a weekend ----if,if ,if-----

One top carpenter-one skilled helper--Materials in the basement--We frame walls and build soffits in a large basement in 2 to 2 1/2 days ready for the mechanicals---

Nail guns--good tools--all supplies bought before work began--add 1/4 of a day for each trip to the store---Think ahead---don't go shopping when you should be working.


----------

